# Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€



## Konga (10. August 2017)

*Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne einen neuen Monitor kaufen, bevorzugt WQHD, 144hz, Freesync, Budget sind ~500€, 700€ sind aber auch kein Drama.
Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Spielen (Overwatch, HOTS, Witcher3 etc.) sowie für Office genutzt.

Derzeit habe ich einen 24" Samsung 2494sw (FullHD, 60hz) mit einer HD7970 und i5-3450. 
Damit bekomme ich natürlich keine 144hz bei WQHD hin, ich gehe davon aus, dass ich in 1-2 Jahren den Rechner ersetzen werde.

Trotzdem hätte ich gerne schon mal einen besseren Monitor. GSync fällt für mich aufgrund von Nvidia als Firma eigentlich raus, das Geschäftsgebaren war mir in den letzten Jahren einfach zuwider.

1) Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll, den Monitor jetzt so "weit" im Voraus zu kaufen?
2) Wie dramatisch schätzt ihr das vorausgehende limitieren auf Radeon Grafikkarten ein?
3) Ist der Sprung zu 4k, 144hz bereits jetzt schon möglich und preislich noch sinnvoll?


Preislich und vom Datenblatt finde ich den *Benq Zowie XL2730* hier z.B. ganz interessant. Meinungen?
Edit: ich sehe gerade, dass der ein TN Panel hat. Eher nix, oder?

Hier noch eine Geizhals-Suche mit entsprechenden Filtern:
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD)/3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS, Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync/AMD FreeSync + LFC-Support/AMD FreeSync 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beste Grüße
Konga


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Hey Konga, 

UHD und 144Hz in Kombi wird evtl. Ende des Jahres erst erscheinen von Asus und 2 mille kosten. 

Ich persönlich stand vor Kurzem vor der selben Entscheidung und hab mich letztendlich für dieses Modell hier entschieden.

31,5" (80,01cm) Samsung U32H850 schwarz 3840x2160 1xDisplayPort / 1x MiniDP / 2xHDMI - 32 Zoll

31,5" erscheint erst einmal als sehr groß, aber die Augen gewöhnen sich in ein paar Tagen an die Größe. Die Vorteile der Größe sind zum Beispiel weniger Skalierungsprobleme von Programmen durch das UHD, beim zocken hättest Du da durch mehr Immersion als auf einem kleineren Bildschirm und bei Office-Arbeiten kannst Du ganz entspannt angelehnt und bei Wunsch das Bild auf zwei Dokumente teilen. Das Teil hat ein schnelles Va-Panel und somit einen super tiefen Schwarzwert und durch die Quantum-Dot ein sehr farbenfrohes Bild. Als einzigen wirklich kleinen Nachteil empfand ich den leichten Rot-Stich, der sich allerdings im Menü abschwächen lässt. 

p.s.: Das Modell hat auch Freesync


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Kann ich empfehlen: AOC Agon AG271QX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß T.


----------



## 0ssi (10. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*



Konga schrieb:


> HD7970 ... Damit bekomme ich natürlich keine 144hz bei WQHD hin.


Mit wie viel FPS laufen denn deine Spiele in FHD ? Bei WQHD hast du ~30% weniger FPS also wenn jetzt 60 dann nur noch 40 und da beginnt erst die FreeSync Range !
Wirklich Sinn macht das Ganze dann eigentlich nicht. Was für eine Grafikkarte planst du denn zu kaufen ? RX580 oder RX Vega ? Was ist mit dem  Samsung C27HG70 ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*



Konga schrieb:


> Preislich und vom Datenblatt finde ich den *Benq Zowie XL2730* hier z.B. ganz interessant. Meinungen?
> Edit: ich sehe gerade, dass der ein TN Panel hat. Eher nix, oder?




Servus,

ich hatte den Monitor und es war der beste den ich bis jetzt hatte.
Du fragst dich bestimmt warum ich ihn verkauft habe?
Weil ich mehr GPU-Leistung benötigt hab, zu Nvidia gewechselt bin und somit auch einen Gsync-Monitor, gekauft hab.
Kann den XL2730Z echt empfehlen


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*



0ssi schrieb:


> Bei WQHD hast du ~30% weniger FPS also wenn jetzt 60 dann nur noch 40 und da beginnt erst die FreeSync Range !Wirklich Sinn macht das Ganze dann eigentlich nicht?


Von LFC hast du schon mal gehört?
Wenn nein, einfach mal informieren.

@TE 
Der BenQ ist top, den kannst du kaufen.
Kannst halt kein Freesync nutzen, dafür hast du immer 144Hz.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

& beim BenQ kannst du wahnsinnig viel Einstellen


----------



## Konga (11. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Also sollte ich dem "TN vs IPS Panel" Thema nicht zu viel Beachtung schenken?

Benötige ich überhaupt das FreeSync / Gsync, wenn die 144hz flüssig kommen? Bisher stört mich bei 60 FPS das Tearing fast gar nicht (fällt mir kaum auf  )
Der Benq gefällt mir da langsam ziemlich gut 



JoM79 schrieb:


> @TE
> Der BenQ ist top, den kannst du kaufen.
> Kannst halt kein Freesync nutzen, dafür hast du immer 144Hz.


Laut Amazon hat er doch Freesync? Warum sollte ich das nicht nutzen können? Einziger Nachteil wäre doch das TN Panel (das kann ich leider kaum einschätzen)


----------



## Parabellum08 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Die gleichen Anforderungen hatte ich auch .

Bin dann auf den AOC AG322QCX gestossen , 
der ja auch im PCGH Test und in diversen You Tube Video Reviews echte Begeisterung auslöst .

Hab ihn bei Saturn- Online vor 16 Wektagen bestellt , aber Saturn ist mal wieder auf dem Kunden-ignorieren Trip .
Also werde ich ihn jetzt woanders bestellen , in der Hoffnung dort schneller(bzw überhaupt) beliefert zu werden .


----------



## Konga (11. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Würdet ihr eher den Zowie XL2730 oder XL2735 nehmen? Der 35 hat ja kein Freesync, dafür aber irgendein Antiblur und ist etwas neuer?
Hat noch jemand eine Meinung zu TN vs IPS?


----------



## 0ssi (11. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

TN ist günstig und schnell (beste Schärfe bei Bewegung) aber blasse Farben, leichtes Colorbanding wegen 6bit + Dithering, schlechte Blickwinkelstabilität, schwacher Kontrast/Schwarzwert.
IPS ist teurer in der Herstellung weil bessere Farben und sehr gute Blickwinkelstabilität. Dafür etwas langsamer aber noch kein Schlieren. Kontrast und Schwarzwert sind nur minimal besser.
VA bietet den höchsten Kontrast/Schwarzwert also bester Gesamtbildeindruck aber dafür langsamste Reaktionszeit und leichtes Schlieren sichtbar. Farben und Blickwinkel gutes Mittelmaß.


----------



## hasb1hal (12. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Ich würde dir das MG279Q empfehlen. Kriegst das gebraucht locker für 400-500€. IPS Panel mit 144Hz sind einfach geil


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Nur das die 144Hz nur ohne Freesync funktionieren.
Mit Freesync sind es max 90Hz.


----------



## 0ssi (12. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*

Es gibt wohl einen Mod Treiber um die Range nach oben zu "verlegen". 

Sonst: AMD Freesync-Tuning: Bildwiederholfrequenz absenken oder erhohen - Auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## Konga (16. August 2017)

*AW: Suche Monitor (WQHD, 144hz, Freesync) ~500€*



Konga schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eher den Zowie XL2730 oder XL2735 nehmen? Der 35 hat ja kein Freesync, dafür aber irgendein Antiblur und ist etwas neuer?



Hat hierzu noch jemand eine Meinung? Meine Graka schafft ja derzeit eher keine 144hz, irgendwann ist in 1-2 Jahren aber ein neuer PC fällig.


----------

